# graphics/netpbm fails during portupgrade



## jewsofeast (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi,

portupgrade on graphics/netpbm fails http://pastebin.com/9EaCpCwy

I've tried [cmd=]pkg_delete[/cmd] but it doesnt work after removing the package.


----------



## tingo (Apr 22, 2011)

Your pastebin is incomplete; the interesting part (where it fails) is missing from it.


----------



## jewsofeast (Apr 22, 2011)

Sorry about that, I've changed the URL.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 22, 2011)

All it took here was
`# cd /usr/ports/graphics/netpbm && make && make deinstall && make install`


----------



## jewsofeast (Apr 22, 2011)

Well, I did try that but it doesn't work. I get same error.


----------



## jewsofeast (Apr 22, 2011)

I updated GCC to gcc-4.5.3.20110421 and was able to build graphics/netpbm from ports. It failed with portupgrade.


----------



## kpa (Apr 22, 2011)

Better fix until the port gets fixed properly:

http://docs.freebsd.org/cgi/mid.cgi?4DB1C7BE.7080208


----------



## dndlnx (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm having issues with this port, too...  :\

When portmaster failed I removed netpbm, and tried rebuilding it. Still won't work.


```
===>  Configuring for netpbm-10.35.80_2
if test -d "//usr/local/include/pm.h
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/netpbm.
```

I have portupgrade installed too, so I tried:

[CMD=""]pkgdb -F[/CMD]

 to see what happens, same thing at the end:


```
===>  Configuring for netpbm-10.35.80_2
if test -d "//usr/local/include/pm.h
if:No such file or directory
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/netpbm.
	! graphics/netpbm	(unknown build error)
```

What is the problem?


----------



## Junkie (Apr 23, 2011)

dbsd said:
			
		

> I'm having issues with this port, too...  :\
> 
> When portmaster failed I removed netpbm, and tried rebuilding it. Still won't work.
> 
> ...





For workaround comment out this strings in port Makefile:


```
#       @if [ -e ${DESTDIR}/${LOCALBASE}/include/pm.h ]; then \
#               (${ECHO_MSG} "===> Cannot build with netpbm installed, please deinstall first"; exit 1) \
#       fi
#       if test -d "${DESTDIR}/${LOCALBASE}/include/pm.h
#       end
```


----------



## dndlnx (Apr 23, 2011)

Junkie said:
			
		

> For workaround comment out this strings in port Makefile:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




Thank you.


----------

